# Eurotunnel & Tesco Vouchers



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone

I have some Tesco Vouchers expiring at the end of this month. Eurotunnel has never appealed to us but I need a crossing to France in August and I cant get a decent quote at the moment. Renault Master panel van travelling around 25th out back end Sep and Norfolk line want £160 unsocial hours & thats one way. Bit different from £39 return similar times fully amendable for June this yeardo. I dont think so. It would work out free for us if I use my vouchers on the tunnel. So my question is do you get just one voucher to the value you ask for or are they a bit like gift vouchers in say £1 £5 £10 denominations etc and can you choose. And can you swop back what you dont use for the normal vouchers. Thanks 


Motorhomer


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't forget that using them on Eurotunnel gives you 4 x the face value of the voucher. As opposed to only giving face value if you use then for shopping in Tesco!

Would always reccomend using the tunnel, as it's relitively quick & very easy to get across and on your way the other side. Plus some really good stopover places very close to hand once you drive off the train. 

When you select your train crossing times and the cost, you'll need to work out how many vouchers you will need to cover the cost ( make sure that you use up the oldest dated vouchers first ). Probably find that you may pay a little bit more that the tunnel price, as you don't get any refunds when you come to pay. 

Then just follow the booking procedure on Eurotunnel, not forgetting to mention "Tesco Vouchers" to them. They will ask you to quote the voucher serial numbers that you are using. Once booked, you then have 4 days to send the vouchers to Eurotunnel (BY RECORDED POST).
Otherwise the booking is lost!

Having received your vouchers, they will send you an email confirmation, which you need to take with you to the entry barrier at Cheriton, when you board the train.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

You can only start a journey from UK using Tesco vouchers, i.e. you can’t book an outward journey only and book the return later. Not wanting to be tied to a return date I only ‘cashed in’ enough Tesco vouchers for the outward trip. In future I will book a return and alter the return date if necessary.

This was my first time using the tunnel and I would recommend it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vouchers*

Hi

The deal tokens will arrive in large denominations - my last lot were £40 each. What I do now though is redeem a £10 Tesco voucher on line for a £2.50 deal - so I get £7.50 change recredited to my Clubcard account. This also keeps the expiry dates "rolling" along.

You might find P&O offer better prices - pay cash for these. You can sell Tesco vouchers on Ebay. I have just flogged my Airmiles on there.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth and George! I trust you're well?

_*"Norfolk line want £160 unsocial hours & thats one way." *_Where did you get that figure from? I've just played, on your behalf of course, with NorfolkLine....

For a 6 metre van, over 2.4 metres high, out 25 August at 6.00am, return 30 September at 6.01am... £96.02 return. I would have thought that was reasonable for that time of year, school holidays and so on...

Even Our Coral, at nearly 7 metres, would come in at £126.02 RETURN so I'm mystefied by that figure of £160 one way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LD Lines over NofolkLines*

What About LD Lines?

£76 twice as fast as NFL

(you may need to click the image below twice to be able to read it)

Trev.

PS If you do go down the route of Eurotunnel, you should send the vouchers by Special Delivery as opposed to Recorded Delivery. In other words treat as Cash. Paragraph from Tesco deals website, full file attached.

"Please ensure you send your complete Tokens including the counterfoil to Eurotunnel, we recommend you send them by SPECIAL DELIVERY as Deal Tokens cannot be replaced. Please send your Tokens to Sales Support (TESCO), Eurotunnel Group, UK Terminal, Ashford Road, Folkestone, Kent, CT18 8XX."


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Normans Norfolkline*

UncleNorm's Quote below

Beware There is 2p Fuel Surcharges to add further down the page!.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Efforts*

Well that was worth all the effort.

Yesterday at 8:17PM Motorhomer2 had visited yesterday, hopefully still alive and well, nearly 2 months on.

Despite this, no response or thanks for the help and assistance given by way of replies.

Just wonder why we bother on here sometimes Rolling Eyes


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Efforts*



teemyob said:


> Well that was worth all the effort.
> 
> Yesterday at 8:17PM Motorhomer2 had visited yesterday, hopefully still alive and well, nearly 2 months on.
> 
> ...


You get a BIG thankyou from me teemyob  

Ian


----------

